
Elon Musk making enemies fast in Texas Gulf Coast hamlet hosting SpaceX launches - dtparr
http://www.dallasnews.com/news/state/headlines/20150909-elon-musk-making-enemies-fast-in-texas-gulf-coast-town-hosting-space-x-launches.ece
======
dtparr
I haven't been able to find much about the legalities involved in these
restrictions. How can a private company impose restrictions on public roads
and beaches and land they don't own? Is there a governmental agency that will
actually be imposing these rules? I can imagine the FAA clearing the airspace,
of course, but what about the land/water?

